# Hello from West Virginia



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to AT! 
Just poke around and stay a while.

Mitch


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk hardybowhunter. Have fun here.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Glad to see ya, I hope you like what you find here!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

good to have another mountaineer around! semper montani liberi! 

My sis lives in Tucker. It's the most beautiful high country in the east:beer:


----------



## hardybowhunter (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the friendly welcome. I am already enjoying the site, Good stuff!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

What part of WV are you from?


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

hardybowhunter said:


> Hello all! I am proud to be a new member of archery talk. Looks to be alot of great info here. I have been a life long outdoorsman and bowhunter here in WV. I hunt the mountain regions of Tucker and Randolph counties mostly on National Forest land. It is tough hunting, but I love it.


We lease 541 acres in Wood County. I live here in Ohio.


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

pseshooter300 said:


> Hello and welcome to AT.


I'm just learning how to use this so bear with me. I own a company called Trophy Advantage. I manufacture synthetic deer attractants. I am also on Diamond Archery's Pro Hunting staff.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

*welcome*

Welcome to AT!
Ilive in the northern panhandle,so Iget to hunt WVa,Pa. and Ohio.
Happy posting


----------

